# Newbie here - Which Air filter to use ?



## kainths (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello All- Need a lil bit info/help on air filters. I am thinking to change engine air filter on my 2011 Nissan Altima 3.5 SR V6. The car has 48K miles right now. I don't anything about air filters (which one to use) and i don't want to mod my engine (by using CAI, heard they only create more noise and less performance improvement) either. Just want to know which air filter should i use for regular maintenance of the car. I have heard K&N air filter is a good brand to use and it makes car run much smoother. Any info regarding air filters would be helpful.


Kainths


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

the cheapest and change it more often than often


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

K&N air filters don't make the engine run any smoother. They are an oiled-cloth filter that may offer less restriction than conventional air filters at high engine RPM, but also let more dirt through and the oil can coat the mass air sensor hotwire, cause engine driveability issues. Your best bet is a genuine Nissan air filter; it's a quality air filter and you know it will fit perfectly. I have run across some poor fitting, cheaply made, aftermarket filters that allowed dirt to pass by them. That said, most of your big, name brand filters, like Purolator and Fram, will work.


----------

